# Election day gear-what is your baby wearing today?



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Here is my guy.







http://www.ofoto.com/BrowsePhotos.js...id=21403063506


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

That's a BBH cover, right? So adorable! He's going to look so cute at the polls!









I don't have anything special for my kids and since they can't wear candidate shirts to the polls I'll just dress them in Red/White/Blue


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats so cute! I don't have anything special for my kids to wear today. In fact I'm lucky they have anything to wear, I haven't done laundry in days cause I had a cold.







:

Michelle


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

the only thing special ds has is my 'I Voted' sticker.


----------



## texandc (Aug 30, 2004)

I sent Mackenzie to daycare in a red FB, navy leggings, red/white stripped shirt and red bow in her hair!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL! I was going to start this thread!

Stella wore a FussyButt OC/OV dipe, her BLUE knitted wool pants knitted by the wonderful and beautiful Lauira, a hand dyed BLUE shirt, and I carried her in a BLUE sling.

I wore BLUE too.

Guess who we voted for. :LOL


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't have any election-specific diaper covers, shoes, or anything else for Katie, but I guess I should go put her in something red...


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Zion's just wearing FB, but he's got his 'Future President' shirt on from old navy.


----------



## sarakay2 (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't even think to dress the boys up special for election day. I just dragged them both out of bed at the crack of dawn and got there early. They were both in jammies and raincoats










Oh ya, this is about diapers too. Phillip was in a Robins egg blue eezi-fold with bummis pull-ons.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

just a good ol' prefold and litewrap...


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

DS has on Neon Green BB UT AIO







Not election gear, but it fits awesome underneath his sweats!! I finally found a pair that is wide and long enough to fit his cd'd bum


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

oooo I love the "future president" shirt









I saw it at Old Navy...and I actually considered getting it for my overly opinionated 3 year old dd, but they didn't have her size.

I took her with me this morning to the polls and she was mortified that kids don't get to vote too. She knows who she wants for president...the elderly man behind us in line asked her who she thought should be president, and she gave him an earful :LOL
( I think the poor guy was just expecting the normal 3 year old "I dunno")

and, of course, she insisted that Ethan wear his red Wonderoo to the polls


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

She's been sleeping for 2 hours now. SHHHHH!
She's wearing wearing a blue AIO with yellow stars on the bum


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

If I had thought ahead about it, I would have put Emilio in his BBH WIO "Recycle" "Earth Friendly" diaper... but I was just glad to get all the kids bundled up (yes, we have SNOW!) and out the door in time for me to head to work...

PLUS, there were HUGE lines at the voting polls! WAY longer than I have EVER seen before (and we are regular voters).


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

What an adorable diaper.


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

she went to the polls with a red and blue wonderoo stuffed with a white prefold


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Cute stuff!

My girls wore our "I voted" stickers. :LOL

ETA: they also wore diapers! :LOL Ella wore an SOS with MM knit pants, but nothing election related.







Jessa wore a red FCB AIO.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Pietey is also wearing my I voted sticker !


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

It's still warm here, so when I went to vote Alex wore his BSW that has a red background, white stars, and blue fleece at the legs with a white t-shirt. We got several comments.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Emerson's wearing a red/white/blue stripe romper from Zutano! We're going to an election party tonight. I'm putting him in his elephant Robeez too. It's kind of silly since we're not really Republicans, but it seems festive!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
...her BLUE knitted wool pants knitted by the wonderful and beautiful Lauira...


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Now I'm mad at myself because I realized we were both wearing RED while I voted.







That definitely DOESN'T reflect how my vote was cast


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

She wore some color of Fuzzibunz while we voted but was all bundled under layers of clothing because its freezing out there and we're sick. But we dragged ourselves to the polls and thank heavens there wasn't much of a line.
So anyway, now she's wearing a forest green fuzzinbunz and nursing on my lap.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

DS#1 is wearing an navy blue Old Navy flag shirt. He's wearing an El Bee hemp fitted with his Patriotic flleece BizzyB Hive cover it's the one on the left. We are working on a nap right now.









DS#2 is napping in a sushi BizzyB Hive fitted with a Mudpie cover.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

i am so clueless. i never knew about a red-blue party affiliation.

glad to find out since my boys and i usually wear red. ugh!

gotta go find some blue...


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

All of my kids are wearing an "I Voted" sticker. That is the only thing that counts.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

KHAKI FUZZI BUNZ!
LOL, how unpatriotic is that?!?


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Red prefolds w/o a cover cuz its so warm today.


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

My little guy is in prefolds and this WindPro duckie cover from Sweetiebums:

http://www.sweetiebums.com/store/pic...tomMadeDiapers

Cute, huh?


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

DS wore froggie print Fuzzi Bunz. It couldn't be seen under his red/blue (okay and green and kakhi) print romper.









Now he's wearing his "I Voted Touchscreen" sticker.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Well I voted early so we didn't go to the polls today. But I wanted to share my enthusiasm. Today is Ds's first full day in cloth.







He even wore cloth to speech Therapy this morning. He wore his sage green Bum-ware AIO. He has been so good about wearing his cloth today too, no complaints. He tried out a Fuzzi Bunz, and right now he is wearing his favorite, his Harleyz WIO. (it isn't too small after all, I just put it on wrong







: I need cloth diapering 101) From here on out it is all cloth for us. Yay


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i didn't even *think* to do the red/white/blue thing. my dd wore a fussybutt ov with a kiwi pie cashmere cover. i wore her in our new oopa baby sling which is just remarkably fetching.

holli, i'm actually libertarian; there really are more than 2 parties.







but i do agree that it's best to keep this a friendly politics-free forum.

and, i freakin love that vote cover!!!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Brian's in a light blue FCB aio with a sunset enbroidered on the back







- pretty nonpartisan just like his parents


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
holli, i'm actually libertarian; there really are more than 2 parties.







but i do agree that it's best to keep this a friendly politics-free forum.

and, i freakin love that vote cover!!!

Me too. That's why I made the odd comment about Emerson's elephant Robeez! But, Holli's probably right. That's why they have a politics forum at MDC- for us to debate to our hearts' content.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I know we are all clearly Republican or Democrat but maybe we should keep the specific issues that voting for one or the other may indicate out of the discussion, perhaps?



















Devlin is asleep in a fairied







tie-dyed prefold under our custom dip-dyed, hand painted Luxe wool wrap.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i'm actually libertarian; there really are more than 2 parties.









Hey, I knew there was a reason I liked you Stephanie! lol. And to stay on topic, Max is wearing a prefitted and wolly bullie at the moment. We voted early so he didn't go to the polls today.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

Blue FB with a blue t-shirt reading "My IQ is higher than the President's"


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm with the politics-challenged, didn't-know-what-the-colors-meant-and-had-to-check-the-tv group.







:LOL

I took DS#2 to the polls today in a white FB (XS!) and a white/yellow giraffe outfit. That's about as nonpartisan as you can get.









Now, he's wearing his frog print FB, drifting off to the droning of continuing TV coverage of returns...


----------

